# Insulate (sound proof) water pump



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought a house that had the water pump in the garage.
I built a "dog house" for it outside and eliminated all the noise
associated with a water pump.

,

,


----------



## Hobsonstcroix (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Johnny. At the moment, I'm looking for a short term solution. We will eventually do that, however, we have a real problem of valuable items misteriously "walking" off the property. We looked at building a cement pump room outside but I'd need to have a wrought iron door or similar and until we figure out where we want to place, secure and repipe everything (water pressure tank, hotwater heater, generator...etc) there's no point. The closest and most logical spot for piping is right under our bedroom window  again there will be noise still from the pump room and I'll still have to insulate that.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Harmonics.. You need to identify what the main source of the noise is.

Is the pump and tank fastened to the floor? That needs to be isolated with something like a rubber pad.

At our home we have an in-well pump. But the way the pipes were attached to the floor joists in the house was transmitting the well pump noise into the floor of our home.

Simply wrapping the pipes with insulating foam sleeves and eliminating the solid plastic pipe supports made a world of difference.


----------



## Hobsonstcroix (Dec 20, 2017)

HenryMac said:


> ...Is the pump and tank fastened to the floor? That needs to be isolated with something like a rubber pad.



Thanks for the reply. 



It's a loud click when it cycles on and off. And a vibrating whirring noise while it's on. 



The pumps (flotec HP3/4) metal base is attached to a metal plate which sits ontop of the metal pressure tank (pro-source 30gal upright), the pressure tank sits on top of a hard plastic pedestal which sits ontop of a tile floor. 



All piping is PVC except at the attachement points where they used threaded metal fittings.

You think the best place to start is to attach a rubber pad between the plates, tank and floor?


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Hobsonstcroix said:


> .... It's a loud click when it cycles on and off. And a vibrating whirring noise while it's on. ....
> You think the best place to start is to attach a rubber pad between the plates, tank and floor?


The click is the pressure switch. It looks like the photo below.

I'll bet the whirring noise is from the piping being attached rigid to the walls / floor joists. Is this a home with a crawl space, a slab, or a basement?

How are the plastic pipes attached to the walls in the pump room?

Post up some photo's... that would be very helpful.


----------



## Hobsonstcroix (Dec 20, 2017)

HenryMac said:


> The click is the pressure switch. It looks like the photo below.
> 
> I'll bet the whirring noise is from the piping being attached rigid to the walls / floor joists. Is this a home with a crawl space, a slab, or a basement?
> 
> ...



Thanks HenryMac,

Yeah, that's pretty much what our pressure switch looks like. Do you know of anyway to sound proof it or reduce the noise?

The floor below the pump is a 19,000 gallon cistern. The floor is a cement slab with VV (that's what they look like) like support beams.

I've uploaded photos, sorry I couldn't figure out how to orient them properly.

The first 6421 is an overview of the entire system.
The second 6422 is the pump attachement to the tank.
The third 6423 is where the city water comes in and is connected to our system.
The fourth 6424 is where the pipe comes out of the cistern up to the tank


Your help is much appreciated. I'm going crazy with all this noise and lack of sleep.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I tipped the tank up so water would stay in it more better.:smile:


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

There is nothing in the piping to minimize vibration. The solid pvc lines transmit the pump vibrations into the house. 

And the fact that everything is sitting on top of a concrete slab with a cistern under it isn't helping the noises either.

If it were mine, I would put a flex line at the pump inlet, and at the pump outlet.

While I was doing that I would put a heavy rubber mat under the tank to isolate it from the floor. Something like those big rubber mats used in horse stalls.

https://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Cal-0...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001AMJLBG


----------



## Hobsonstcroix (Dec 20, 2017)

HenryMac said:


> There is nothing in the piping to minimize vibration. The solid pvc lines transmit the pump vibrations into the house.
> 
> And the fact that everything is sitting on top of a concrete slab with a cistern under it isn't helping the noises either.
> 
> ...



Looks strong enough to hold the tank without tilting or making an indent on the matt. Do you think putting an anti vibration matt where the tank and pump meet would help?


Thanks


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Hobsonstcroix said:


> Looks strong enough to hold the tank without tilting or making an indent on the matt. Do you think putting an anti vibration matt where the tank and pump meet would help?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Only if the mat bolts to the tank, and the pump bolts to the mat with different bolts.

Which is more complicated than it sounds.


----------

